

Fight Code - Code your robot with JavaScript and fight - edwinjm
http://fightcodegame.com/
Code your robot with JavaScript and fight
======
xiaoma
Wow. What are the odds! I just presented a game based on the exact same
premise a couple of nights ago at a backbone.js meetup in SF. I wonder if the
author of this one saw me...

[http://www.meetup.com/Node-js-Serverside-Javascripters-
Club-...](http://www.meetup.com/Node-js-Serverside-Javascripters-Club-
SF/events/101940222/confirm/)

Here's the video I posted on youtube about it a few weeks ago:
<http://youtu.be/SZAOvn0EQxQ?t=4m26s>

Game is here: <http://logicmason.com/Roboduel/>

Code here: <http://github.com/logicmason/Roboduel>

Fight Code is very much like my Robo Duel game, but much more polished and it
looks the robots in it are programmed in JS, whereas I wrote a domain specific
language (along with an interpreter) for mine.

Great job, guys. It's awesome to see a game like this. In fact I've wanted a
game like this for years!

But it's hard not to wish it had come out a few weeks later after I graduated
from Hack Reactor and had a chance to use my game to boost my job interviewing
process!

~~~
jeffcouturier
I hope you don't let this stop you from making your game anyway. Even though
Fight Code may have beaten you to it, your game would still be impressive to
potential employers.

------
jellyrobo
I love this stuff. Programmers at my office had a Robocode melee competition
that ran every week for a month. Grand prize was an extra vacation day. It was
so much fun I started working on a JS version thinking it would be a good
learning tool for JavaScript. I dropped the idea about a year ago but now I
want to pick that back up again. Here's an example view of where I left off.
The battling javascript even had a function for taunting and responding to
hits. <http://www.jellyrobotics.com/2013/01/16/code-wars/>

------
Jeremy1026
This. Is. Awesome. I know what I'll be doing this weekend.

------
neovive
Very cool. Reminds me a bit of RoboCode that was created a while back from IBM
DeveloperWorks (<http://robocode.sourceforge.net/>). This should be a fun way
to practive JS.

~~~
Zombieball
Reminds? From a cursory glance this IS RoboCode, just using JS instead.

In my first year CPSC classes I had an awesome prof who made learning fun.
Rather than program boring text based games like tic-tac-toe we instead
learned Java with projects such as RoboCode && Env3d
(<http://env3d.org/beta/showcase>).

Great to see RoboCode for JS now too!

~~~
dncrane
Looks like it's not _exactly_ the same, e.g. robocode had a separate scanner
and turret, while fightcode has the cannon act as the scanner.

------
duked
It's really cool, I just would appreciate an alternative to github to login.

------
sussman
Heck, this was my favorite game on the Apple IIe as a kid --
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RobotWar>. Glad to see it in-browser again!

------
Macsenour
As a programmer I think this is very cool. As a game guy, the field of play is
too large given the size of the robot graphics. Make the tanks bigger and you
have something much more suspenseful.

------
RandallBrown
This is fantastic. It's super easy to use and understand (for a developer
anyway). The only thing I could ask for is autocomplete so I wouldn't have to
look at the API.

------
jboggan
Nice. Watching a couple of the fights unfold makes me see a perimeter strategy
is very effective against a tank in the middle.

------
jsdalton
That was fun! I wonder if it's just me, but I could never tell who the winner
was after a fight?

------
brian_wendt
And found new addiction

------
leishulang
beat me to it: www.codeduel.com

I am making the FPS version though.

Nice job!

